# display boxes



## Percy (May 23, 2014)

I am looking to have at least 100 display boxes with a glass top inside 3 X 8 X 2 deep walnut and or oak
Have a knife order and trying to go with a display box will need between 100 and 1000 of these boxes. Know I will need 100 then it is up from there.
Meadows boxes makes a nice box but not the size I want.
Can anyone here do the boxes or know someone that does.
Thank you for the time and consideration
Percy


----------



## Tclem (May 23, 2014)

Nows the time I wish I made boxes

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2014)

I can probably do em cuz... but it would depend on how fast you need them. Are we talking a hinged lidded box, glass in the lid?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 23, 2014)

Depending on price and time line- i may be able to fill in what Barry did not want to do.


----------



## Percy (May 23, 2014)

They would have a glass top with etching . I can get the glass and etching done and put it in.
I have to make sure on size I may be a inch or so off to be sure.
I will let you know.


----------



## ironman123 (May 23, 2014)

Tony, quick google box making. You can do it. 

Ray

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2014)

Percy said:


> They would have a glass top with etching . I can get the glass and etching done and put it in.
> I have to make sure on size I may be a inch or so off to be sure.
> I will let you know.


I would need to know the internal dimensions required, and if you have a preference for the lid, i.e. a slider, set hinges, externally mounted hinges, and/or brackets to hold the knife, lined, unlined, the preferred joinery,etc. all this will factor into a quote.


----------



## Percy (May 30, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I would need to know the internal dimensions required, and if you have a preference for the lid, i.e. a slider, set hinges, externally mounted hinges, and/or brackets to hold the knife, lined, unlined, the preferred joinery,etc. all this will factor into a quote.


Barry internal dimensions would be 4 x 9 x 2 with a solid top walnut preferred. Just a nice clean box corners rounded a little just to not be pointy with a latch
Going to have laser engraving done on top. I need one for the sample knife can you shoot me a price to do one. Then we will see about how many. It all depends on how many of the knives they sell to the 1911 owners. They have sold over 900 of the guns and the knives would have the matching serial number. Here is a picture of the knife. Knife is 7 1/2 long made of steel from the USS Texas BB-35 handle is rosewood.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2014)

I missed this the first time - this is cool. Watching with interest.


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2014)

Percy, thanks for the reply. I just found out yesterday that I was awarded a contract with Luke AFB to produce flag and shadow boxes for their awards shop, which is going to keep me quite busy, at least initially. @Mike1950 expressed interest in your proposal. If he is willing, I would like to pass to him, he is the box-making king around here and has walnut out the wazoo. If he is not able to accommodate you, I can still take it on......

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up Barry. But looking at the boxes that Meadow boxes makes- A. I can't compete with those prices. B. not really the kind of box I make. if you wanted a variation of this- no legs- I may consider. Sorry- probably not the answer you want- but it is an honest one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't want to step over anyone but if you haven't found someone yet I can produce what you are looking for, I normally do 25 at a time but can up it to lots of 100 if needed, and I have a laser as well. Here are some recent ones, bit smaller than you are looking for but at least give you an idea, I can do one to your specs if you would like a sample of the quality

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2014)

Have at it Dave...


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Barry. But looking at the boxes that Meadow boxes makes- A. I can't compete with those prices. B. not really the kind of box I make. if you wanted a variation of this- no legs- I may consider. Sorry- probably not the answer you want- but it is an honest one.
> 
> View attachment 52229
> 
> View attachment 52230



Dang Mike, even your small boxes rock !!! That's a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Percy (Jun 8, 2014)

Mike if you are interested in doing some that is great. I am working on the contract and don't know how many yet but if it all goes well then it can be up to 1000. They would need to be outside 4 X 9 inside 3 X 8 , outside is not as important just don't want it to big. and anywhere around 2 inches deep. Inside the top of the box we are going to put a picture of the USS Texas on a postcard type material. Let me know, I like the box you have done in the picture.
I can get you art work if you want to try the laser engraving also.
Percy


----------



## Percy (Jun 8, 2014)

I would like to give mrfish my phone number but don't know how to do it. I don't think they want me to put it on a reply do thye?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Percy said:


> I would like to give mrfish my phone number but don't know how to do it. I don't think they want me to put it on a reply do thye?



PM him your number-Dave is a heads up guy and he has talent.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2014)

Percy said:


> Mike if you are interested in doing some that is great. I am working on the contract and don't know how many yet but if it all goes well then it can be up to 1000. They would need to be outside 4 X 9 inside 3 X 8 , outside is not as important just don't want it to big. and anywhere around 2 inches deep. Inside the top of the box we are going to put a picture of the USS Texas on a postcard type material. Let me know, I like the box you have done in the picture.
> I can get you art work if you want to try the laser engraving also.
> Percy



If it needs to be 3 x 8 x 2 inside it would end up being 3 1/2 x 8 1/2 x 3+ on outside. I have no laser capability-so that is out. I would do box a little different to make it easier to do a bunch. I would do one if you wanted as a test to see if box and price worked for you and if I thought I could retain remainder of sanity I have left committing to a bunch of them.............


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2014)

@Percy here is and example- walnut and curly BL maple. Needs a little more finish. I pm'd you but no answer.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 13, 2014)

Mike, that is a beauty of a box.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 13, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Mike, that is a beauty of a box.




Thanks- pretty simple!! Wood sure makes the box!!!!!


----------



## Sprung (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, Mike, that is a fantastic box! Great work!

(If, for some reason, Percy is crazy enough to not want it, you can send it to me and I'll give it a good home!  )

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 14, 2014)

Beauty of a box Mike, I came up with this

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

NICE box Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks Mike, time for a box swap or box build off, there is enough guys in here doing cool boxes to make it fly. Maybe even encourage the turners to have a go at some flat work or vice verse, I've seen some nice turned boxes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2014)

Well done Dave! Percy ought to be happy with those!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> Thanks Mike, time for a box swap or box build off, there is enough guys in here doing cool boxes to make it fly. Maybe even encourage the turners to have a go at some flat work or vice verse, I've seen some nice turned boxes.



Sounds like a great Idea except Those damn turners only make chips!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 15, 2014)

I used to cringe when I saw how much beautifull wood went to waste turning (hey I could have made 20 boxes from that!) but have seen some amazing turnings from some very talented turners, sometimes a curved surface really sets off a nice piece of wood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

Mrfish55 said:


> I used to cringe when I saw how much beautifull wood went to waste turning (hey I could have made 20 boxes from that!) but have seen some amazing turnings from some very talented turners, sometimes a curved surface really sets off a nice piece of wood



Dave don't tell them but I think the chip makers do some amazing work- They would think something was wrong if I did not tease them about their wood wastin ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2014)

Dave - very nice box and work! Awesome!

If y'all let a box making newbie join in on it, I'd definitely be game for a box swap. Have made two so far, and a swap would give me a chance to get some more practice in. My shop should be set back up and ready to go for building things again in the next few weeks, unless something comes up that prevents that from happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thats 3 and I bet we can get Barry-We need to start a thread. 




barry richardson said:


> Well done Dave! Percy ought to be happy with those!





Mrfish55 said:


> I used to cringe when I saw how much beautifull wood went to waste turning (hey I could have made 20 boxes from that!) but have seen some amazing turnings from some very talented turners, sometimes a curved surface really sets off a nice piece of wood





Sprung said:


> Dave - very nice box and work! Awesome!
> 
> If y'all let a box making newbie join in on it, I'd definitely be game for a box swap. Have made two so far, and a swap would give me a chance to get some more practice in. My shop should be set back up and ready to go for building things again in the next few weeks, unless something comes up that prevents that from happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 15, 2014)

Dave can you tell me about that Battleship Texas box? That's awesome. I have donated to every restoration effort for BB-35 since the 80s - she's the very last surviving dreadnought.


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Thats 3 and I bet we can get Barry-We need to start a thread.



Definitely! And I'm sure we'd probably get a few of those chip makers too, making a turned, lidded box. Maybe a box completion date of around the end of July so that those of us who work at a slower pace and haven't been getting much time in the shop have enough time?

If we can wait to start a thread on it and get a box swap going until I'm back from vacation on Friday, I'd even be willing to organize it and randomize everyone for swap assignments, etc. (Famous last words, haha!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jun 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dave can you tell me about that Battleship Texas box? That's awesome. I have donated to every restoration effort for BB-35 since the 80s - she's the very last surviving dreadnought.



From what I am understanding Percy had steel from the Texas made into damaskas and created limited edition knives to complement the colt 1911 USS Texas edition pistols that were done, now he's looking for fancy boxes to display the knives, that was my prototype I sent him for consideration, interesting project.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Thats 3 and I bet we can get Barry-We need to start a thread.


Sure, I'm it!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Definitely! And I'm sure we'd probably get a few of those chip makers too, making a turned, lidded box. Maybe a box completion date of around the end of July so that those of us who work at a slower pace and haven't been getting much time in the shop have enough time?
> 
> If we can wait to start a thread on it and get a box swap going until I'm back from vacation on Friday, I'd even be willing to organize it and randomize everyone for swap assignments, etc. (Famous last words, haha!)



You are our huckleberry Matt- Friday it is!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Sounds like a great Idea except Those damn turners only make chips!!!!



Maybe I could combine forces with a caster and have them cast my chips into a box!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> You are our huckleberry Matt- Friday it is!!



Look for a thread either Friday or Saturday! (Depending on what time we get home on Friday.)


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Look for a thread either Friday or Saturday! (Depending on what time we get home on Friday.)




make sure to decide a size and any other info in? Sounds like fun- have agreat trip!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Maybe I could combine forces with a caster and have them cast my chips into a box!



No potato chips and no cardboard!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 15, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> No potato chips and no cardboard!!!!!


Drats, spoiled again!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Percy (Jul 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dave can you tell me about that Battleship Texas box? That's awesome. I have donated to every restoration effort for BB-35 since the 80s - she's the very last surviving dreadnought.


Kevin I have a 10 year contract with the Battleship Texas to make knives to help raise money for the work they are doing. They furnish the steel and the wood from the deck for the handle and I make the knives. I have Devin Thomas forge the Damascus billets for me out of the Texas steel. The boxes are for some I am doing to match the Colt 1911's they sold. I do other knives as well from the steel and they come in a box also just haven't decied on the box for that yet.
Thanks
Percy

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 12, 2014)

Percy that's so cool. I wish I had more time to get involved. I cannot find an online store on any of the websites though . . . where can I purchase one of your knives?


----------



## WoodLove (Jul 14, 2014)

Percy said:


> Kevin I have a 10 year contract with the Battleship Texas to make knives to help raise money for the work they are doing. They furnish the steel and the wood from the deck for the handle and I make the knives. I have Devin Thomas forge the Damascus billets for me out of the Texas steel. The boxes are for some I am doing to match the Colt 1911's they sold. I do other knives as well from the steel and they come in a box also just haven't decied on the box for that yet.
> Thanks
> Percy


 I wish I had the money to get one of those knives. The historical info just takes a beautiful knife and box to a whole other level!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Percy (Aug 9, 2014)

Dave has made me some very nice boxes and I hope to keep him busy making more. this project with the 1911 Colt's that the USS Texas Foundation sold is a great project. Thanks Dave for the work you have done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therichinc (Aug 22, 2014)

@Kevin everything is kinda call and order basis..the websites are there just for show and basic info. You can contact us at 936-634-1690....


----------

